# [SOLVED]Touchpad shut off and I can't get it back on!



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

The way to reset the touchpad is to hold down the power button and home button for about 10 seconds, not just the power button. I should have googled a little more about the touchpad, but now it's here for anyone to see who runs into the problem!

Ok, so I got CM7 up and working about 2 hours ago, its been going good, but all of a sudden it froze up and the screen shut off. I tried holding down the button for a long time, nothing. Tried plugging it in, nothing! I don't know what to do now, any advice?

Edit: I plugged it into the computer and it is ready to use as USB Composite, USB Mass Storage, HTC Dream Composite ADB, and HP Android Tablet USB, so it seems like it's still on, as I kind of figured. Is there any special way I'm missing to shut it down manually other than holding the power button for 30 seconds?


----------



## djcalied (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow i made an account here just so i could post about the same issue. I even tried holding power+home first, but it turns out i just wasnt holding it long enough


----------



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

You got yours working, djcalied? I was worried for a minute, but the similar thing has happened on my Droid Charge, so I figured it was just a matter of knowing how to reset it


----------



## st0kes (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmm, strange. My touchpad was dead this morning after installing CM7 and leaving it on charge all night. Doing the power+home combo for 20 seconds was the only way to revive it.


----------



## Testicle (Oct 7, 2011)

st0kes said:


> Hmm, strange. My touchpad was dead this morning after installing CM7 and leaving it on charge all night. Doing the power+home combo for 20 seconds was the only way to revive it.


Same thing for me here, charged it over night and had to restart it w power/home.
Anything else seems to work fine.


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for this post! I could just hear my wife saying, "I told you not to mess with that!" But she also called the tablet a coaster with webOS on it.


----------



## jutley (Oct 13, 2011)

One thing i have noticed is if you dont press the power button to put the device into sleep and just let the screen timeout on its own it seems to behave i have been testing it for a while now and i have not have to reboot now please try and test.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I have had it black screen on me 3 times now. It isn't a huge deal since 20 seconds to reboot it + the ridiculously fast 10 second boot time isn't that bad. Hopefully it gets resolved though.


----------



## shark1987 (Oct 14, 2011)

i was hoping there was going to be a better solution to this haha. But yea, it seems like every time the tablet goes to sleep it never comes out (for me at least). I thought the battery had run down overnight but actually it was just this.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

i wonder if useing an app that keeps ur device from going into deep sleep would be a temp fix?


----------



## HenrySup (Oct 13, 2011)

I disabled lockscreen at both menus and it seems to have resolved the issue.


----------



## jutley (Oct 13, 2011)

I can confirm 100% just let your screen dim itself dont press power button to turn off and it will be fine.


----------



## Trompeta (Oct 10, 2011)

HenrySup said:


> I disabled lockscreen at both menus and it seems to have resolved the issue.


a little more details... which menus?


----------



## shark1987 (Oct 14, 2011)

jutley said:


> I can confirm 100% just let your screen dim itself dont press power button to turn off and it will be fine.


Yea, I'd also like what two menus? I only know about the one in the Tablet Tweaks that disables the Lockscreen.


----------



## shark1987 (Oct 14, 2011)

jutley said:


> I can confirm 100% just let your screen dim itself dont press power button to turn off and it will be fine.


Yea, I'd also like what two menus? I only know about the one in the Tablet Tweaks that disables the Lockscreen.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

From what I've seen both proposed solutions seem to fix the lockups: either let it time out or disable the lockscreen (although I only did it through one setting under the CM Settings). I'll definitly keep it like this and hope the issue doesnt return.


----------

